# Chin Music



## Queen Mum (Nov 22, 2011)

Chin Music is a statement that has home grown wisdom but is kind of funny at the same time.  My dad had a lot of chin music.  He called it "Flapping your jaw"

He would drive up to us when we were walking home from school (it was 3 miles - uphill) after missing the bus and say, "tired of walking?"   
We would yell,  "YES." 
And he would say,  "Then run a little while."   and drive about 50 feet up the road and stop.  To whit, we would run like mad up the road to catch up and jump in the back of the truck.

Some of his other favorites were:

It's better than a poke in the nose with a sharp stick.

It's half a dozen of one and 6 of the other. 

You can want in one hand, but you are going to have to fish for it with the other.

Get out your boarding house reach.



Here are mine:

I ain't no expert.
X is an unknown quantity
Spurt is a drip under pressure
So and Expert is an unknown drip under pressure.


A NERD is a person who is Naturally Educated and Really Dynamic.   A GEEK is a person who is Generally Extremely Educated and Knowledgeable.
I am a Nerd, I am not a geek because I don't have any certificates to get me that computer job that pays a gazillion dollars but I can fix your computer just the same.



*So what are some of yours ?*


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Nov 22, 2011)




----------

